# touches inversée sur macbook pro



## pinguin (1 Janvier 2009)

bonjour à tous,

voila j'ai les touches de raccourcis rapides qui sont inverser ( les touches de F1 à F12 ), j'avais eu un problème dans un jeux, car quand je cliquais sur un bouton de ma souris (logitech) l'écran s'assombrissait.

Étant novice en mac, j'ai toucher un peut à tout les boutons sans savoir  et j'ai du activer un raccourci pour inverser les fonctions de ses touches.

Pour le moment ça va, j'appuie simultanément sur "fn" et "F xx" et je sais utiliser les fonctions, mais j'aimerais les remettres comme d'origine.

j'ai chercher un peut dans les paramètres mais je ne trouve pas 


merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## DeepDark (1 Janvier 2009)

Ca ne serais pas ça par hasard?

http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/touche-fn-247386.html


----------



## pinguin (1 Janvier 2009)

merci bcp pour cette réponse rapide, mon problème est résolu.

je n'avais pas vu ce menu d'option 

encore merci


----------



## Pascal_TTH (1 Janvier 2009)

pinguin a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> 
> voila j'ai les touches de raccourcis rapides qui sont inverser ( les touches de F1 à F12 ), j'avais eu un problème dans un jeux, car quand je cliquais sur un bouton de ma souris (logitech) l'écran s'assombrissait.
> 
> ...



C'est dans _clavier et souris_, en première page des réglages !


----------



## DeepDark (1 Janvier 2009)

pinguin a dit:


> merci bcp pour cette réponse rapide, mon problème est résolu.
> 
> je n'avais pas vu ce menu d'option
> 
> encore merci


De rien, et bonne année.


La prochaine fois, une petite recherche avant de poster


----------

